# Pink line on Samsung HDTV



## Cheezman

Likely nothing you can do about it other than have Samsung service it, or bring it to someone else who can service it.


----------



## l0max

if it's in warranty get it replaced. this is a common problem with samsung hdtvs for a while now
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2010/07/samsung_tv.html


----------



## seven9st surfer

It's 3 months out of warranty, and i just talked to the repair place. they say it's $100 just to come out and look at it, and generally anything screen-related, it's just cheaper to buy a new TV. Fantastic, so now a $1700 TV lasts only 18 months, and there's nothing I can do about it, except buy a new one? Shenanigans, I say. If I end up having to buy a new one, it sure won't be a Samsung.


----------



## roguetrip

Have you tried calling 1800-Samsung? Work with them! Be nice to them, they may just cover your repair.

Did you register the set? Sometimes you get a complimentary 90day warranty when you register.

You have a bad LCD Panel. Very expensive.


----------

